# Wilted broccoli



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Or rather, unwilting it! 

A couple weeks ago, right after grocery shopping, I had to do a stint in the hospital.

When I got home, I found that the nice perky broccoli I had gotten was limp and wilty. I wondered....hmmm.

I cut off the end of the stalk and stuck it in some cold water in the refrigerator. Wow, it firmed right up!

Ya' learn something new every day! :banana02:


----------

